# Tokina 11-16 f/2.8 on full frame: it's actually quite good!



## NormanBates (Jan 20, 2013)

Not only does it work on full frame (as a 15-16mm f/2.8, unless you want a hard vignette in your image), but it is actually pretty sharp!

Check my tests here:
http://www.similaar.com/foto/lenstestsff/lenstestsa.html

My test chart is not huge, so with such a wide angle lens this is a very short focus test. In these conditions, it's not the sharpest lens in the test, but even in the extreme corners it is better, for example, than the Canon 24mm f/2.8, and similar to many other lenses, including my beloved 35mm f/2.8 (which I regard as a very sharp lens even in the corners).

Trouble is, a lens can be very sharp when focusing one foot away, but blurry when you focus at infinity. I'll have to test the Tokina in the field, but based on these results, I'm already quite impressed. If it keeps its sharpness when focused at infinity, this may be the best bang-for-buck 16mm f/2.8 prime you can buy for a full frame camera.


----------



## prjkt (Jan 20, 2013)

I found this out by accident too, already had the 11-16 when I bought my 6D, total fluke that all my lenses worked when I made the FF switch


----------



## m (Jan 20, 2013)

on a side note: When you tear a banknote apart, make sure one part is doubtlessly bigger than half a note.


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Jan 20, 2013)

From what I've seen in samples, the Samyang/Rokinon 14mm f/2.8 has better image results and a better price tag. However, I did use the Tokina 11-16 on my full frame cameras a few times and from that alone I can also agree with you that it's surprisingly sharp.


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 20, 2013)

m said:


> on a side note: When you tear a banknote apart, make sure one part is doubtlessly bigger than half a note.



Just curious: why?


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 20, 2013)

NormanBates said:


> m said:
> 
> 
> > on a side note: When you tear a banknote apart, make sure one part is doubtlessly bigger than half a note.
> ...



Because if you have more than 1/2 of the bill it is still spendable.


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 20, 2013)

Not really worried about that. I'm in Europe, and those two halves are glued on vinyl then stuck on a door. Plus, at $1, that's the cheapest resolution test chart ever!


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 20, 2013)

As long as your not worried about it...  How about posting some more interesting photos taken with your 11-16 on FF? 

I mean small bills taped to doors are good, but not awesome.


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 20, 2013)

The camera was borrowed, I'm just pondering the fullframe move and I wanted to see how well my lenses would work with the bigger sensor. But now that the owner knows it works so well (he had disregarded it as "probably too soft in the corners") there should be some pics to show if he finds a situation where such a wide angle lens is needed.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 20, 2013)

NormanBates said:


> The camera was borrowed, I'm just pondering the fullframe move and I wanted to see how well my lenses would work with the bigger sensor. But now that the owner knows it works so well (he had disregarded it as "probably too soft in the corners") there should be some pics to show if he finds a situation where such a wide angle lens is needed.



When I first got my 5DMKII, I was using the Tokina 12-24mm f/4 lens as a wide angle and found that I could use it from about 18-24mm without vignetting on my FF body. It was actually very capable lens, but I ended up switching to the 17-40mm f/4L just to get the full focal length of the lens. In particularly I found the color rendering quite excellent and vivid on it. Here are some samples taken with the Tokina + 5D2.




Saint Columbkille's Cathedral - Pembroke, Ontario, Canada by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr




Mirror by Thousand Word Images by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

I would have no qualms about buying another Tokina WA lens. My biggest problem with their best FF WA (16-28 f/2.8) lens right now is that it doesn't accept filters. If it did, I would strongly consider it for my kit.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Jan 20, 2013)

NormanBates said:


> Not only does it work on full frame (as a 15-16mm f/2.8, unless you want a hard vignette in your image), but it is actually pretty sharp!
> 
> Check my tests here:
> http://www.similaar.com/foto/lenstestsff/lenstestsa.html
> ...


Interesting! I used to have this lens till 2010 ... sold it.
Just out of curiosity, is that the old version (DX) or the new version (DX II)? ... the old one (DX) costs under US$600 & the new one (DX II) around $740


----------



## NormanBates (Jan 20, 2013)

old version


----------



## dr croubie (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice tests.
just as an FYI, the Sigma 8-16mm also works as a FF 15-16mm (although granted, a lot slower than the tokina f/5.6 and it doesn't take filters). 15mm on FF is not as wide as 8mm or even 11mm on APS-C, but it's good to know these 3rd-party UWA can be used on FF in a pinch...


----------

